# French Navy offered prototype "Batsimar" program OPV by DCNS



## CougarKing (10 Dec 2009)

Something to consider in the future?



> *DCNS Offers Prototype Vessel to French Navy*
> By pierre tran
> Published: 8 Dec 2009 15:22
> 
> ...


----------

